# Cartoons you used to watch/still watch.



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 30, 2013)

As the title says. Lets hear what cartoons you watched when you were younger or still watch today.

Care Bears
Sylvanian Familes (shut up >.>)
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Rugrats
Hey Arnold
Dextors Laboratory
Powerpuff Girls
Ed, Edd and Eddy
Courage the Cowardly Dog
Cow and Chicken
Animaniacs
Tiny Toons
Loony Toons
Tom & Jerry
Scooby Doo
Hair Bear Bunch
Bizkits
Captain Caveman 
Little Mouse on the Prairie
Ulysees 31
MASK
Gargoyles
X-Men
Captain Planet
Widget The World Watcher
Garfield
Heathcliff
Catilac Cats
Pokemon
Digimon
Star street
Earthworm Jim
The Dreamstone
Danger Mouse
Banana Man
The Raccoons

I could keep going. You name it I have probably watched. This list is just a small snippet of what I used to watch.

Have you ever looked back at what you used to watch and ask yourself "Why the fuck did I ever watch that?"


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jan 31, 2013)

Just about every post I made for *this thread,* so let's start with that. In the links, there are regular TV shows mixed in as well, no to mention that many posts mention stuff that I too had/still watch:
_*
Superlibro (Superbook), Superlibro 2da temporada (Superbook II), La Casa Voladora (Flying House)*_
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...ur-Childhood?p=2978919&viewfull=1#post2978919

*A Pup Named Scooby-Doo, The Flintstone Kids, The Tom and Jerry Kids Show, Muppet Babies*
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/121687-TV-Series-From-Our-Childhood?p=2979529&viewfull=1#post2979529

_*Rolie Polie Olie, *__*The New Adventures Of Madeline*_
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/121687-TV-Series-From-Our-Childhood?p=2992076&viewfull=1#post2992076

WAY too many Discovery Kids shows...
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/121687-TV-Series-From-Our-Childhood?p=2997507&viewfull=1#post2997507

_*Super Friends, Reboot, Angela Anaconda, Jungle Cubs, *_*The Addams Family* (seen in_ Cartoon Network_)
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/121687-TV-Series-From-Our-Childhood?p=2998986&viewfull=1#post2998986

_*Robotech, *__*The Real Adventures Of Jonny Quest, *_*The New Scooby-Doo Movies*
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/121687-TV-Series-From-Our-Childhood?p=3011713&viewfull=1#post3011713

_*Josie and the Pussy Cats / Josie and the Pussy Cats In Outer Space, The Scooby-Doo Show, Scooby-Doo and Scappy-Doo, *_*The ORIGINAL Birdman, *_*The ORIGINAL Space Ghost, *__*Jabberjaw, *__*Speed Buggy, *_*Wacky Races, *_*The Impossibles*_
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/121687-TV-Series-From-Our-Childhood?p=3013305&viewfull=1#post3013305

_*MegaMan, *_*Adventures Of Sonic The Hedgehog, **Godzilla (The Original Animated Series), *_*The Pirates of Dark Water, *_*
Butt-Ugly Martians, *
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/121687-TV-Series-From-Our-Childhood?p=3016994&viewfull=1#post3016994

_*Top Cat, *_*101 Dalmatians* (TV series), *Road Rovers, **Gumby Adventures, **Fantastic Max, **Pound Puppies, **The Snorks, **Thunderbirds, **Alvin and The Chipmunks*
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/121687-TV-Series-From-Our-Childhood?p=3075973&viewfull=1#post3075973

*Las Mil Y Una... AmÃ©ricas* (_A Thousand and One... Americas_)
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/121687-TV-Series-From-Our-Childhood?p=3068421&viewfull=1#post3068421

_*Little Bear, *__*The Busy World of Richard Scarry, *__*Taz-mania, *__*The *(original) *Pink Panther, *__*Bonkers, *__*NASCAR Racers, *_*Police Academy: The Series*
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/121687-TV-Series-From-Our-Childhood?p=3101460&viewfull=1#post3101460

_*Dastardly and Muttley in their Flying Machines, *_*Detention, **Batman Beyond, **Molly-O, **Medabots*
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/121687-TV-Series-From-Our-Childhood?p=3130175&viewfull=1#post3130175

*The Adventures of T Rex*
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/121687-TV-Series-From-Our-Childhood?p=3132724&viewfull=1#post3132724


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 31, 2013)

I can't think of a lot of series, honestly. I watch Avatar and the Korra-spin-off, but that's about it.
It doesn't help that we get badly dubbed re-runs here, so I get bored of cartoons pretty quickly.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh god. Aside from _Dexter_ all the TV I watch is animation. I'll just cover my favorites.

Used to watch

Batman: The Animated Series 
Gargoyles 
Animaniacs 
Ed, Edd, and Eddy 
Courage The Cowardly Dog 
Powerpuff Girls 
Samurai Jack 
Marvelous Misadventures of Flapjack (R.I.P) 
Trigun 
Samurai champloo 
Outlaw Star 
Paranoia Agent 
 Currently Watch

Adventure Time 
TMNT (2012 series) 
Regular Show 
Superjail 
Kung Fu Panda: Legend of Awesomeness 
Gravity Falls 
MLP: FiM


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 31, 2013)

All are 'Used to Watch"
-Pokemon
-Sonic the Hedgehog (AOSTH and SATAM)
-Digimon
-Pinky and the Brain
-Histeria! (More informative than The History Channel)
-Captain Planet
-Mega Man
-Rocko's Modern Life

A lot of furry recruitment material in that list :V


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Feb 2, 2013)

Family Guy
South Park
Ren and stimpy 
Rocko's Modern Life
The old looney toons

And my all time favorite Beavis and Butthead


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 2, 2013)

I watch:
Dan Vs.
MLP: FIP
Transformers: Prime
Pound Puppies
Batman: The Animated Series
Superman: The Animated Series
Animaniacs
Batman Beyond
The Transformers
Transformers Animated
Dexter's Lab
Johnny Bravo
Power Puff Girls
Spongebob
Rugrats
Tom & Jerry
Beavis & Butthead
Hey Arnold!
King of the Hill
South Park
Family Guy
Futurama
The Simpsons

I used to watch:
MIB: The Series
Captain Planet & The Planteers
Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends
Pokemon (original)
Samurai Jack
Teen Titans
Courage the Cowardly Dog
Ed, Edd, & Eddy
Tiny Toon Adventures
Doug
Darkwing Duck
Taz
X-men (90's)
Rocko's Modern Life
Adventures of Sonic the Hedgehog
Gargoyles
Spider-man (90's)
Aaahh! Real Monsters
The Tick
Freakazoid
Arthur
Angry Beavers
Rocket Power
Biker Mice from Mars
Beast Wars
Street Sharks
Timon and Pumba
Duck Tails
Goof Troop
The Might Ducks animated
Sailor Moon (does anime count v:?)

Trying to think of others, but my mind doesn't stretch that far.


----------



## AngelNyxia (Feb 7, 2013)

*= still watch 
My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic * 
Care Bears
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Rugrats
Hey Arnold
Dextors Laboratory
Powerpuff Girls
Ed, Edd and Eddy
Courage the Cowardly Dog
Animaniacs *
Tiny Toons 
Loony Toons * 
Tom & Jerry *
Scooby Doo * 
Hair Bear Bunch
Captain Caveman 
Gargoyles
X-Men
Captain Planet
Garfield
Heathcliff
Pokemon*
Digimon
Beetlejuice
Batman the Animated Series
Animorphs 
Are You Afraid of the Dark
All That
Sailor Moon * 
YuYu Hakasho 
Dragon Ball Z 
Street Sharks 
Teen Titans * 
Precure (Pretty Cure) Series ( Internet only)
The Tick
Might Morphin Power Rangers * 
Family Guy * 
American Dad *


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 8, 2013)

Allow me to fore-go TV shows and let me post some straight-to-video content. 
Yes, most are of religious and educational content, but that doesn't detract them in any way.


_*Hanna-Barbera's The Greatest Adventure: Stories from the Bible*_.







I have 'em all and some that the picture's missing. 
It follows the adventures of 3 archaeologists as they end up back in time while surveying an archaeological discovery. 
BEAUTIFUL _Hanna-Barbera_ animation and highly entertaining. Though one will note some stylistic changes, the series went through some production changes and spanned from the mid-80s to the early 90s. No complete DVD release available (a true shame).

*The Beginners Bible:*




Despite being aimed at a younger audience, they're fun to watch._ Great_ songs, too.

*The Story Keepers:*





It's the adventures of a group of post-64 AD early Christians trying to keep the faith and pass it along during Emperor Nero's reign. 
A fun, clever, original show. Got have all original individual VHS releases (pic not accurate), including the movies, _Christmas Story Keepers_ and _Easter Story Keepers_  (not shown). When the collection was finalized, 3 more volumes were added, most likely _Easter Story Keepers_ divided in three parts. Those I don't have. 

From the makers of _Swan Princess_:

*Family Entertainment/Nest Entertainment: The Animated Stories From The New Testament* (top) _and_* Animated Hero Classics *(bottom):





I have almost all of 'em except _Galileo_ and _Joan of Arc_, which my cousin does, and the_ Animated Stories from Church History_ and the _Music-Video _collection (bottom left). Every VHS came with an activity book, which we had, too. Beautiful old-school animation from the early 90s. Even more beautiful music and songs.
Those _Animated Hero Classics _videostaught me of those amazing individuals long before they were covered in history class.

*Family Entertainment/Nest Entertainment: The Animated Stories from the Bible.*





Got 'em all, except _David & Goliath_.

*Spunky's Adventures:*




Got 'em all. The Christmas one is the first and best, not to mention the most touching.

_*Adventures In Odyssey:*_





Couldn't find a group pic. No matter, I didn't have the full series, so I chose this one, which I have. But they all have great box art! 
I think this series did make it to TV. Maybe. More than just a series, it had board-games, interactive computer CD games, toys and action figures. It's also a radio show!


----------



## Anarch (Feb 9, 2013)

They're not gonna be in age order. 

Tale Spin (A favorite)
Darkwing Duck
Jackie Chan Adventures
The Busy World of Richard Scarry
Little Bear
Pokemon
Sonic the Hedgehog
Angry Beavers
Beavis and Butthead (yes, when I was little)
Gulla Gulla Island
Goof Troop
Ducktales (A favorite)
Doug
Bonkers (Maybe THE favorite)
Gargoyles
Aaahh!!! Real Monsters
Camp Candy/Life with Louie
Rescue Rangers
Rupert
Aladdin: The Series (A favorite)
Bump in the Night
Timon and Pumbaa
What-A-Mess
Digimon Tamers (A favorite)
101 Dalmatians the Series
Catdog
Hercules the Series
The Wild Thornberrys
The Fairly Oddparents
Invader Zim
The Proud Family
Scooby Doo
Yu-gi-oh!
Gummi Bears
The Littles
Inspector Gadget
Punky Brewster
My Pet Monster
Beetlejuice the Series


After a while I didn't like where cartoons were going. Then I found anime. Sorry the list was a bit long, I had pretty bad ADHD problems when I was a kid (still do sometimes) and I refused to take meds for it. That led to getting really bored with watching the same thing and skipping around from show to show. I still watch about 10-12 anime at a time along with reading about 4-5 manga at a time. I'm not really that good at multitasking, just good at remembering what was what and what last happened. xD


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 22, 2013)

_*I used to watch, by channel (not truly complete):

TNT:*
-Captain Planet
-Scooby-Doo, Where Are You?

*PBS:*
-Arthur
-Magic Schoolbus
*
WB (Kids WB):
*-Detention!
-Molly-O!
-Batman Beyond
-Static Shock
-Jackie Chan Adventures
Shaolin Showdown*

Nickelodeon / Nick Jr:*
-Franklin
-Bob the Builder
-Kipper
-Maisy
-Hey Arnold!
-Rocket Power
-Doug
-Speed Racer (1997)
-The Wild ThornBerrys
-Rugrats
-Rugrats: All Grown Up
-Cat-Dog
-The Angry Beavers
-Ahh! Real Monsters! (a few)
-Little Bear
-The Busy World of Richard Scarry
-Pelswick
-Life According to Ginger
-Butt-Ugly Martians
-Gumby Adventues
-Invader Zim
-Rocko's Modern Life

*Fox (Fox Kids)
*-Transformers: Robots In Disguise
-Medabots
-NASCAR Racers
-Magic Schoolbus

*Cartoon Network:*
-Speed Racer
-Swat Kats
-Godzilla
-MEGAS XLR
-Voltron
-Robotech
-Jonny Quest
-The Real Adventures of Jonny Quest
-Fantastic Max
-The Flintsontes
-The Pirates of Dark Water
-The Jetsons
-Josie and the Pussycats/Josie and the Pussycats in Outer Space
-Speed Buggy
-The Scooby-Doo Show
-A Pup Named Scooby-Doo
-What's New Scooby-Doo? (meh)
-Tom and Jerry
-Tom and Jerry Kids
-Looney Tunes
-Jabberjaw
-Space Ghost
-The Flinstone Kids
-Birdman
-The Herculoids
-Yogi Bear
-The Huckleberry Hound Show (_with Hokey Wolf and Ding-a-ling Wolf, Pixie, Dixie and Mr. Jinks_)
-Top Cat
-The Quick-Draw McGraw Show
-Augie Doggy and Doggy Daddy
-Snagglepuss
-Atom Ant/Secret Squirrel Show
-Wacky Races
-Dastardly's and Muttley in their Flying Machines
-Yogi Bear Space Race (incomplete)
-The Perils of Penelope Pitstop (incomplete)
-Laff-a-lympics (incomplete)
-Reboot
-Super Friends (_including episodes of_ All-New Super Friends Hour _and_ Challenge of the Super Friends)
-The Impossibles
-George of the Jungle (original cartoon)
-Rocky and Bullwinkle
-Underdog
-The Paw-Paws
-Shirt Tales
-The Smurfs
-The Smorks
-Tex Avery Show (Droopy, etc.)
-Chuck Jones Show
-Ed, Edd and Eddy
-Dexter's Laboratory
-Powerpuff Girls
-Samurai Jack
-Johnny Bravo
-2 Stupid Dogs
-Courage the Cowardly Dog
-Cartoon Cartoons (cartoon block)
-Super-chunk (cartoon block)
-Teen Titans
-Justice League
-Batman: The Animated Series/The New Batman Adventures
-Batman: The Brave and the Bold
-The Completely Mental Misadventures of Ed Grimley
-Beetlejuice
-Freakazoid!
-The Animaniacs
-Duck Dodgers
-The Addams Family (1992)

*Discovery Kids:
*__Las Aventuras del Libro de las Virtudes 
__*
TeleOnce:*_
_-Transformers _(G1 with CGI intro)_
-Chip and Dale: Rescue Rangers
-The Adventures of T-Rex
-Duck Tales
-Bonkers!
-Garfield and Friends

*ABC Family:*
-Angela Anaconda
-Camp Candy

*Other (unknown channel of origin):
*-Las Mil Y Un AmÃ©ricas
-Superlibro
-La Casa Voladora
-Pink Panther
-Megaman
-Adventures of Sonic the Hedgehog
-Muppet Babies
-Ren & Stimpy
-Peanuts
-Police Academy_
_-Alvin and the Chipmunks
-13 Ghosts of Scooby-Doo
-X-Men: Evolution _(all but the final episodes)
_-Disney's Doug
-Quack Pack_

_*Straight-to-video:*__
-The New Adventures of Speed Racer
-Taz-mania!_
_-Hanna-Barbera's The Greatest Adventure: Stories from the Bible.
-Family Entertainment/Nest Entertainment: The Animated Stories From The New Testament_ _and Animated Hero Classics _
_-Family Entertainment/Nest Entertainment: The Animated Stories from the Bible
_ _-The Beginners Bible_
_ -The Story Keepers
-Spunky's Adventures_
_-Adventures In Odyssey_
*
Disney Channel:*
_-Aladdin (TV series)
-Goof Troop
-The Lion King: Timon and Pumbaa
-Tail Spin
-The Little Mermaid (TV Series)
-Jungle Cubs
-Gummi Bears (very little)
-The New Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
-The New Adventures of Madeline
-Rolie Polie Olie
-Stanley
-Disney's Doug
-Recess
-The Weekenders
-Pepper Ann
-Lilo and Stitch (TV series)_
_-101 Dalmatians (TV series)
-Proud Family
_
*
I watch (a sad, short list)*:
_-Scooby-Doo: Mystery Inc.
-The Amazing World of Gumball
-SpongeBob Squarepants
-Fairly Odd Parents (from time to time)
-The Looney Tunes Show_


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 23, 2013)

Used to watch

Looney Toons
Tom and Jerry
Gargoyles
Scooby Doo
Beast Wars (CGI but I still count it)
Digimon
Animaniacs
The Adventures of Jonny Quest
The Flintstones
The Jetsons
Dexter's Laboratory
Yogi Bear
Rocky and Bullwinkle
I could go on and on but I'll stop here

Still watch

Adventure Time
Regular Show
Family Guy
American Dad
South Park
Futurama
Looney Toons
Tom and Jerry


----------



## Teal (Feb 23, 2013)

Only a partial list, I used to watch pretty much anything when I was younger, This is mostly stuff I can remember.

*= still watch

Looney Toons*
Tom and Jerry
Scooby Doo
Pokemon*
Digimon*
Sailor Moon*
DragonBall Z*
Dexter's Laboratory
Adventure Time*
MLP
MLP FIM*
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Ed, Edd and Eddy*
Courage the Cowardly Dog*
Captain Planet
Alvin and the chipmunks
Aladdin 
The Lion King: Timon and Pumbaa
The Little Mermaid
The New Adventures of Winnie the PoohRecess
The Scooby-Doo Show
A Pup Named Scooby-Doo
What's New Scooby-Doo?
Teen Titans
The Fairly OddParents
Invader Zim*
Jackie Chan Adventures
Ducktales 
Doug
Catdog
The Wild Thornberrys
Yugioh
YuYu Hakasho 
Hey Arnold
Bobobo-bobobo*
FLCL*
Xiaolin Showdown*
Code Lyoko*


----------

